# The Amazing Kindle Community



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

I really, really wanted to do the Kindle screensaver hack. I really, really tried and I really, really failed. So I wrote to Heather (luvmy4brats). She is sooooo amazing. She wrote me back and then took my call(s). I now have my favorite screensaver. A HUGE shoutout to luvmy4brats - they are lucky brats for sure. I teach Mah Jongg so I took the front page of a 1924 Life Magazine. It is Pa and Mah Jongg. I also created a tego with Mah Jongg tiles. Here are the pics. This is all housed in the red M-edge leather cover with e-luminator. I am so tricked out. The tego is on the way. I will figure out how to get the pictures in this post, I just know I will!!!
Dianne


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

That mah jong skin is awesome!  I'd love to see your screensaver!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

That skin is FAB and I'm sure that it's awesome with the red cover. Very clever!
Lettie


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Great skin Dianne, can't wait to see the combo!

You're very close on getting the image to show in your post--you're just missing one tag at the front. It should have an


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

rikkileigh, you will find as you spend more time here that this is the friendliest community around. I don't think it is unusual for our moderators, or more experienced members to go way out of their way for us less technology advanced, etc... You are right in the fact that every one of these extremely nice, informative, helpfull, etc.. people do not get thanked enough. So, thank you for the reminder. *[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]THANK YOU KINDLE BOARDS FOR EVERY THING YOU DO!!!**[/size][/size]*[/size][/size]


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great skin. Yes this is a great place to be.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love your skin.  I can't wait to see pics with the cover.  
Really glad you decided to join our great community.  
Hope you stick around for a while.
deb


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow!!!  That skin is TTA - Too Totally Awesome!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards is great because of its members!  No way we mods can be everywhere--but the members are always helping each other!

Kool skin!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great skin, can't wait to see the Kombo!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Your skin is amazing!  I love it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Great skin. Yes this is a great place to be.


I agree with everything above!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

LOVE that skin - waiting for the screensaver. And welcome aboard. You are so right - this is a totally awesome place to hang out.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Put me on the list of people who think that the skin Kicks major A%%


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't been on for a while - 2 teens in the house and I still have a hair left on my head. I couldn't figure out how to post my screen saver so I used it for my icon!!! I use just the one screensaver, it is Pa and Ma Jongg, the April 21, 1921 cover of Life Magazine. Just look under my name on the left. Since I teach Mah Jongg, live eat and breathe Mah Jongg, my friends are not surprised.
<3
Dianne


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rik, you have to have any pictures other than your avatar hosted somewhere on the internet.  Many folks here have flikr or photobucket accounts so they can post them to KB. . .look in the Photo Board for info on how to do it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's the link: How to insert a picture into your post


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Gonna try to insert my screensaver here!


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)




----------

